# What does a euro switch do ... on a New Beetle??



## vwbuggy (Jul 8, 2007)

found this link in the MKIV forum about how a euro switch preforms. But I was wondering how the switch will operate in a New Beetle.
Any pictures? Can anyone explain? Thanks
Here is the link euro switch


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: What does a euro switch do ... on a New Beetle?? (vwbuggy)*

turn one position to right , the front signal lights and rear lights, liesence plate lights will turn on
turn 2 positions to right, all of the above plus headlights
one pull turns on front foglights
two pulls turns on rear euro fog light (but does not light up the icon on switch unless you do the led icon mod)
The main difference between euro switch and a regular switch is, you can turn your foglights without turning on the headlights (allows switch pull in the first position whereas US switch does not)


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: What does a euro switch do ... on a New Beetle?? (FastAndFurious)*

Also, on the Turbo S, the first to the right turns on the daytime running lights in the headlight unit, in addition to what F&F mentioned above. Very nice feature! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: What does a euro switch do ... on a New Beetle?? (HollywoodsBug)*

you mean city lights? day time running lights i think only come one when car is in gear/moving


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: What does a euro switch do ... on a New Beetle?? (FastAndFurious)*

city lights it is!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: What does a euro switch do ... on a New Beetle?? (HollywoodsBug)*

forot to add that the switch also lights up the ugly rear bumper marker lights as well if you have them , forgot those its been so long since ive had them


----------



## vwbuggy (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: What does a euro switch do ... on a New Beetle?? (FastAndFurious)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thanks for explaining









does it matter where someone buys the switch?


----------



## FoamyMustache (Jan 8, 2022)

FastAndFurious said:


> *Re: What does a euro switch do ... on a New Beetle?? (HollywoodsBug)*
> 
> you mean city lights? day time running lights i think only come one when car is in gear/moving


My headlights come on when I release the emergency break. Might be different for automatic transmissions.


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

For the euro headlight switch to function correctly, you have to disable the DRLs. (Bend the pin over on the headlight switch connector)


----------

